# First bowls in 40 yrs.



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

I turned two or three bowls in wood shop back in the 9th and 10th grades. Since then the only thing I have turned on the lathe is pens, a hair stick or two, maybe three, half a dozen goblets and a couple handles for tools and push blocks.
Today, I cut two pieces off the ends of a couple logs we brought out of the river bottom. One an ash that I split in half and the other a larger piece of sycamore that I cut into 5 blanks.
The first one was the smaller piece of ash. It was still a little green. But turned nicely and I left a little bark on one side. The second bowl is of one of the larger pieces of sycamore. It was really sweet to turn. Watching the cuttings fly I almost thought I knew what I was doing. It's still very wet and will need to dry. It's a start.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 20, 2017)

I like the bark inclusion...very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> I like the bark inclusion...very nice.


I had to edit the description on this post. I said cedar elm on the larger piece and it was actually sycamore. Brain fried. LOL.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2017)

Fun! It's hard to beat turning green wood! Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks David. Means a lot coming from an experienced turner.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Good lookin bowls Clay, very nicely turned for 40 years off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 20, 2017)

Seems you have a lathe, and unlimited resources for wood, the evolutionary next step is go crazy turning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Good lookin bowls Clay, very nicely turned for 40 years off.


Thanks Rocky. Trying to get a couple of last minute things made for the wedding. If I can get em at least sanded smooth I am going to maybe put a little wax on them and use them for candy bowls. Should go well with the mesquite arbor Mary and I made for the wedding party to stand under and around.


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

Third bowl for the day. This one a live edge though it looks kinda dead! LOL. Some of the bark came off as you can see. Going to leave it as is for now. After the wedding I am going to try to thin out the sides a little. Still a little thick. This one is Ash. 
Again, from wood that we cut on the river bottom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Seems you have a lathe, and unlimited resources for wood, the evolutionary next step is go crazy turning



I would tend to agree with you Barry but.... the wife says the next evolutionary step is to use some of that as yet to be milled lumber and build her a house. She is tired of living on wheels and if I don't do something about it pretty soon she will make sure my next step will be to put the other foot into the grave. So yeh. I guess I'll have to limit my turning for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice start!
It's kinda like riding a bike-- know whe the rules are but practice mskes better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

